# Headlight Lens Restoration



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

Over the weekend I had a customer that needed some headlight restoration done..they had used some steel wool to get the oxidation off but ended up making it worse IMO...I bite at taking pics but you can see the dramatic difference in the plastic.

Process was to tape off the lens, then wet sanded with 1500 and then 3000 grit...in the second pic I was done sanding...Even with the sanding marks you can see the lens is starting to become more clear...then used my rotary with a cutting pad and Presta 1500 polish, that took most of the sand marks off...then I used a polishing pad and a chemical based polish much like a paint cleaner...that smooths out the plastic finish...I then use a sealant on the lens to add some protection...the whole process is about 30 minutes start to finish


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

I should add as a foot note that had this lens not had steel wool used and that removed much of the oxdation, I would have started with 1000 grit sand paper and then went to 1500 and 3000


----------



## Blue Monk (Sep 17, 2008)

What type of sealant? I've used Megs PlasticX, but that only lasts a month or so then I have to reapply.


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

Blue Monk said:


> What type of sealant? I've used Megs PlasticX, but that only lasts a month or so then I have to reapply.


I used Poorboys World EX-P...but should have used his wheel sealant..its a high temp product...as for lasting on the lens...you really have to stay on top of these after you've sanded them and polished them out...You have removed the protective coating put on by the factory...its not a big deal just polish them every few months and you should be good to go.


----------



## lonewolf525 (Jan 29, 2009)

dboy if you do not mind what were the chemicals used for the final polishing of the lens? i ordered a kit from AG and i know i can get a couple of lens restoration but once it gone i would like to try out your method. thanks


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

lonewolf525 said:


> dboy if you do not mind what were the chemicals used for the final polishing of the lens? i ordered a kit from AG and i know i can get a couple of lens restoration but once it gone i would like to try out your method. thanks


I used a chemical based polish much like a paint cleaner...the one that I used was Poorboys pro-polish...its the one that I use for maintenance on plastics


----------



## lonewolf525 (Jan 29, 2009)

thanks i will take a look.


----------



## MarcA78 (Oct 28, 2008)

dboy,
Looks great! I had something similar yesterday on an '05 M45. I was able to clear them out with the Wolfgang's Headlight Restore kit. I have to admit, this is one of my favorite detailing chores. The results are so tangible and immediate.

How do you like the Presta polish? I've never used it before.


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

MarcA78 said:


> dboy,
> Looks great! I had something similar yesterday on an '05 M45. I was able to clear them out with the Wolfgang's Headlight Restore kit. I have to admit, this is one of my favorite detailing chores. The results are so tangible and immediate.
> 
> How do you like the Presta polish? I've never used it before.


Presta is an excellent line for rotary buffers only its a high temp product...the results on paint are super!


----------



## MarcA78 (Oct 28, 2008)

dboy11 said:


> Presta is an excellent line for rotary buffers only its a high temp product...the results on paint are super!


Do you use a drill with a backing plate attachment? That's what I've always used.


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

MarcA78 said:


> Do you use a drill with a backing plate attachment? That's what I've always used.


No I used my rotary and spun that at about 1800 RPM's...on the first pass the plastic comes really clean and clear....but some minor sand marks...once I pass over with the chemical based polish that's gone...smooth as glass


----------



## lild (Sep 11, 2007)

they looked great. one suggestion, when a issurance comp. ask us to do what you did, i like to use 3m heavy cut compound, cuts faster, and most of the time it can remove the oxidation. with the 1500 and 3000 grit did you use a hand da or hand sanded?


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

lild said:


> they looked great. one suggestion, when a issurance comp. ask us to do what you did, i like to use 3m heavy cut compound, cuts faster, and most of the time it can remove the oxidation. with the 1500 and 3000 grit did you use a hand da or hand sanded?


Talk to me about the insurance side of that biz, that an angle that I am looking into for this biz, some of the cars that I see you can hardly see the lights


----------



## lild (Sep 11, 2007)

well some insurance comp. will pay to have it done, it can be a visiblity hazzard but, it's at their request though. i do know 3m makes a headlight refinsihing kit, complete with two 6" da's, paper a bag to carry it all. it runs like 300 but you can turn the profit in a hurry. go out and buy some used headlights from a junk yard, polish one up, and use them for your model display. hell you may be able to go to a few insur. comp. and give them a talkin too.


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

lild said:


> well some insurance comp. will pay to have it done, it can be a visiblity hazzard but, it's at their request though. i do know 3m makes a headlight refinsihing kit, complete with two 6" da's, paper a bag to carry it all. it runs like 300 but you can turn the profit in a hurry. go out and buy some used headlights from a junk yard, polish one up, and use them for your model display. hell you may be able to go to a few insur. comp. and give them a talkin too.


Thanks the idea about getting a used light and polishing that up is a great idea...I don't need a kit what required to do the job I have


----------



## noego (Feb 6, 2006)

i used to worry about losing uv protection when i wet sanded or polished headlight lenses. it occurs to me, however, that the supposed factory uv protection did not do much to stop or even impede the oxidation of the lenses in the first place. in fact, from reading about how to clear up cloudy and oxidized lenses, there is some discussion that the plastic lenses come with uv protection throughout the thickness of the plastic itself. and, the plastic is so thick that sanding does not represent a problem with removing too much material from the lenses let alone removing uv protection. so, if you feel comfortable accepting a recommendation from a retired candy salesman, i suggest to sand away just as dboy11 describes.

lild raises an interesting concept as to the insurance industry coming to grips with safety issues of driving a vehicle with crappy and clouded headlight lenses. a walk through any parking lot reveals just how many cars have this problem and the potential for disaster caused by driving a car with lights that can not possibly do their job. it would seem like a huge opportunity for the detailing trade.


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

noego said:


> a walk through any parking lot reveals just how many cars have this problem and the potential for disaster caused by driving a car with lights that can not possibly do their job. it would seem like a huge opportunity for the detailing trade.


This is my main market at the moment, car lots and personal customers...the insurance angle may take some R&D and time to figure it out, if at all here in CA...currently its not something they see as a claim for replacement


----------



## lild (Sep 11, 2007)

the only problem with the insurance is that there's a deducible on your policy. if you have full coverage this could fall under the comp. part. and most deducs. around 250, so this would be a out of pocket cost. now some have the windsheild policy, you know a crack, could cause problems in seeing. this may be a possible argument under that terms.


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

lild said:


> the only problem with the insurance is that there's a deducible on your policy. if you have full coverage this could fall under the comp. part. and most deducs. around 250, so this would be a out of pocket cost. now some have the windsheild policy, you know a crack, could cause problems in seeing. this may be a possible argument under that terms.


That's why I said its kind of a stretch for the insurance company angle...


----------



## lild (Sep 11, 2007)

and this is why you'r going to become a hell'va sells man. 
it only takes one. but maybe if you can get some bodyshops and other detailers on your side. just maybe.
hell it takes an act of congress, which now a days that's even hard to get. to get our labor rates to go up. unless all the shops in our are go up and that's the only way to get a so called pay raise.
but you can try to sell them a contract, at a set price, they might buy that. they love contracts.


----------

